# Perch C & R Survival Rate



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was perch fishing this past weekend on lake Erie and noticed something for the first time about pulling them up from 40 ft deep. Their eyes were buggin out really bad and their air bladder was so swollen from the depth change that it was sticking all the way out of their mouth. Can these fish survive that change in depth?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Not according to a charter captain we had on a trip years ago. We caught some small ones off the bottom in about 35 feet of water and he said we might as well keep them cause they would die anyway.


----------

